# Billing When a Doctor completes Forms



## EARREYGUE (May 14, 2008)

We have been asked by our doctors, can they bill for the  time it takes to complete forms, there are a few different scenarios,
Patient drops off forms to be completed for insurance or applying for disability for thier child(I work in peds/peds subspecialties).
Patient is being seen for follow up on their condition and they bring paper work wanting to be completed at visit.
A parent request doctor to write a letter in depth or report of childs condition for insurance or disability.

We found a few codes but not sure if they are appropriate to use and if one would be okay how to document to bill for it.
99080, or 99455, 99456

Any input is appreciated


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 14, 2008)

99455 and 99456 are work comp codes that include examination and would not be appropriate.  99080 would be appropriate but insurance does not usually pay for it so you would need to tell the patient up front that they are responsible for the payment for completing the forms.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (May 14, 2008)

EARREYGUE said:


> We have been asked by our doctors, can they bill for the  time it takes to complete forms, there are a few different scenarios,
> Patient drops off forms to be completed for insurance or applying for disability for thier child(I work in peds/peds subspecialties).
> Patient is being seen for follow up on their condition and they bring paper work wanting to be completed at visit.
> A parent request doctor to write a letter in depth or report of childs condition for insurance or disability.
> ...




Scenario 1) I would use 99080-we charge the parent a fee to complete...

Scenario 2) 99080 would be used.....parent is responsible for pymt....

Scenario 3) 99080 would be used...parent is responsible for pymt....

I donot know any commerical insurances that pays for this cpt code....


Hope this helps.....

YTH, CPC


----------



## EARREYGUE (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for your replies this really helped us.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 15, 2008)

*I agree with Yolanda*



YTHASKINS said:


> Scenario 1) I would use 99080-we charge the parent a fee to complete...
> 
> Scenario 2) 99080 would be used.....parent is responsible for pymt....
> 
> ...



Yolanda,

I completely agree with you on this one, we too charge the pt/parent for competion of forms, we base our fee on how many pages they are completing.

I don't know if any insurance will pay for the 99080 code either.

Just my 2 cents for the day


----------



## Tammye Harber (Mar 25, 2010)

*Forms*

What about Social Security Disability Forms, would you also use the 99080?


----------

